# GFX"Battle" - Thema: EVIL \m/



## chopi (25. April 2009)

*Herzlich willkommen zu einer weiteren Abstimmung*
Was ist das eigentlich? Ein paar kleine Grafiker haben jeweils eine Signatur zum Thema "EVIL" gemacht.
IHR sollt nun die wählen,die ihr für die schönste haltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So,und nun kommen die Signaturen

Sig I.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SigII.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SigIII.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SigIV.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SigV.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ACHTUNG: Die Abstimmung läuft bis Sonntag,den 26,15 Uhr.
Bis dahin dürft ihr in diesen Thread nicht posten.
Danach habt ihr Zeit,eure Meinungen über die einzelnen Sigs zu sagen.
*​


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

PTK schrieb:


> WEIß GRÜNER BUS SCHALALALALA






chopi schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG: Die Abstimmung läuft bis Sonntag,den 26,15 Uhr.
> Bis dahin dürft ihr in diesen Thread nicht posten.
> Danach habt ihr Zeit,eure Meinungen über die einzelnen Sigs zu sagen.
> *


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

first (sinvolles)

ik find die letzte passt iwie nit zu evil xD
gz zur sig nr 3 xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. April 2009)

sig 3 passte vor allem wegen der re figur sehr gut in das thema. 
sig nr 2 erkenn ich iwie nicht wirklich was, und sig nr 1... naja, ein netter versuch, aber halt nicht so "evil" wie nr 3 
bei den anderen beiden ists wie beim letzten: ich finde sie nicht schlecht, aber für mich ham sie das thema verfehlt


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

jetz dürfen doch auch namen bekanntgegeben werden oder?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> jetz dürfen doch auch namen bekanntgegeben werden oder?^^


denke schon, die abstimmung ist ja zu ende und nun haben unsere comments und / oder die namen keinen einfluß mehr auf die bewertung der sigs


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

ich hab für drei gestimmt, ist zwar nicht unbedingt das beste, aber meiner meinung nachd as einzige was das thema wirklich trifft.


----------



## Kronas (26. April 2009)

1. man erkennt net wirklich was eviliges, naja der typ guckt etwas böse
2. schon eher, aber etwas effektüberladen
3. sieht nett aus, passender text, passt alles... ist das net dieses viech aus dem spiel the suffering?
4. schreckliche beleuchtung, das blaue und grüne ding passt nicht und die blitze haben keinen zusammenhang zum bild
5. evil =!= ugly... passt einfach nicht dazu


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

3 ist für mich nicht Evil sondern mehr Horror und "Oh Scheiße!" mir kommt dabei nicht so das "Oh böse" Gefühl auf... das ist bei 1 anders... man sieht ihn an und weiß das er böse ist und das er etwas vor hat und das man sich vor ihm in acht nehmen muss...


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

auweia...da ik der (das erste ma :>) gewinner bin muss ik mri n neues thema einfallen lassen ._.
*denk denk*

EDIT: beim eigenen battle, is der "battle-ersteller" an der teilnahme asgeschlossen oder nich?^^


----------



## Zorkal (26. April 2009)

Nr 3 hat das Thema zwar am besten getroffen aber der Render ist nicht eingearbeitet, ist sehr einfarbig und die Effekte passen auch nicht wirklich. Die Nr 1 find ich persönlich am besten weil da wirklich alles passt und das Thema auch nicht komplett verfehlt wurde.Trotzdem Gratulation an Celdaro.


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 3. sieht nett aus, passender text, passt alles... ist das net dieses viech aus dem spiel the suffering?


nicht ganz, das dürfte nemesis aus resident evil sein. da steckt das evil schon im spielnamen^^


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

So nächstes GFX Battle Thema im Designthread :>


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Irgendwie kommt mir die Nummer 1 bekannt vor.

Ich finde die 2 und 3 sehr gut.


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> EDIT: beim eigenen battle, is der "battle-ersteller" an der teilnahme asgeschlossen oder nich?^^



is wichtig^^


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Ich glaube der kann auch mitmachen, aber frag lieber noch jemand, der sich sicher ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. April 2009)

Ich finde Signatur V am besten auch wenn es nicht so das Thema getroffen hat.


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Hab Sig 4 gewählt.. Wirkt als einziges richtig evil..
Das 3te wirkt nur so als würde es einen zerquetschen wollen


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Ich hab Nummer 1 gewählt. Kahm zwar nicht ganz evil rüber aber es kommt halt auch nicht nur auf das Thema an. Sie hat einfach Grafisch gut vorgelegt. Nummer 2 war mir ein bisschen zu Chaotisch. Nummer 3 sah ein bisschen aus als hätte man einen roten Farbtopf darüber ausgegossen aber da hat das Thema halt einigermaßen gestimmt. Nummer 4 ist ebenfalls zu Chaotisch und Nummer 5 ist als scherz gemeint oder? xD
Natürlich haben sich sicher wieder alle Mühe gegeben und man sollte meinen text hier nicht als Kritik sondern als verbesserungsvorschlag sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Hab für V gestimmt.


----------



## Qonix (26. April 2009)

Ich fand alle schlecht und hab darum nicht abgestimmt.


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

wieso postest du dann hier, oh grosser meister? -.-


----------



## Deanne (26. April 2009)

Ich fand zwar keine wirklich gut, aber ich habe mich dann doch für IV entschieden, weil diese dem Thema meiner Meinung nach am besten entsprach. III war mir zu eintönig und sah nach wenig Aufwand aus. Zudem finde ich den Schrifteffekt nicht sehr ansehnlich. Und bei II konnte man irgendwie relativ wenig erkennen. Die anderen sind mir irgendwie nicht mal sonderlich ins Auge gefallen.


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

So,grad vom Radfahren zurück...
*1 Platz - Celadaro (III)
2 Platz - Zorkal (II)
3 Platz - Chopi (I)
4 Platz - Huntermoon (V)
5 Platz - Selor Kiith (IV)
*
Gz Celdaro,du machst das nächste. (Und du darfst natürlich mitmachen)


Kronas schrieb:


> naja der typ guckt etwas böse


Der Typ?? Das ist Magneto,und der ist Dr. Evil himself ò.ó


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

"Deform metal - serious business"

Von wem auch sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (26. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Der Typ?? Das ist Magneto,und der ist Dr. Evil himself ò.ó


kann ich ja nich wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (26. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> So,grad vom Radfahren zurück...
> *1 Platz - Celadaro (III)
> 2 Platz - Zorkal (II)
> 3 Platz - Chopi (I)
> ...


*hust* ich hab sig nr fünf gemacht, nicht nummer vier *hust


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Wie konnte ich das nur übersehn.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Chopi, kann es sein, dass es deine Sig schon mal irgendwo gab?


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Chopi, kann es sein, dass es deine Sig schon mal irgendwo gab?


Natürlich kann es so sein,das jemand genau die gleichen Efektstocks genauso platziert hat,alle verlaufsumsetzungen genauso gesetzt hat etc...halte ich aber für unwarscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Naja ich glaube, ich habe es schon mal im Designthread gesehen. Bin mir aber überhaupt nicht sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Im Designthread war sie noch nicht.


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Er hatte schonmal sowas ähnliches gemacht aber nicht genau die selbe. Ist halt Chopis style den er verwendet der kommt einem eben bekannt vor.^^


----------



## Klunker (26. April 2009)

Ich habe 3 sgs erkannt

Celdaro: Schon wieder rot und so eingearbeitet
Chopi: zu 90 wie die Jokre sig von damals
Selor usw: Blöder Stra Trek futzi oder was anderes aufjedenfall genau sein style


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

@ klunker, bei star trek hab ich auch sofort an selor gedacht, glaub das ist der Clon von Picard aus dem Film nemesis^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @ klunker, bei star trek hab ich auch sofort an selor gedacht, glaub das ist der Clon von Picard aus dem Film nemesis^^



Na wenigstens einer der's erkannt hat...


----------



## Celdaro (27. April 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Celdaro: Schon wieder rot und so eingearbeitet



schwarz + rot = lieblingsfarben xP


----------



## Niranda (27. April 2009)

macht zum Zeitpunkt der Auswertung der Umfrage einen Screenshot und arbeite ihn im aller ersten Beitrag gleich am Anfang mit ein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nira

Btw:
Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist bunt =)


----------



## Celdaro (27. April 2009)

Spoiler



Keine Sorge, nächste Sig wird nich schwarzrot, mehr verrat ich ncih ;P


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Celdaro schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, nächste Sig wird nich schwarzrot, mehr verrat ich ncih ;P



Zomfg, keine SPoiler Klammern!


----------



## Lillyan (27. April 2009)

Die 24-Stunden-Nachbesprechung ist schon lange vorbei, aber da hier noch sinnlos gespamt wird muss ich wohl schließen.


----------

